# New RTL8187SE does not work



## KuArZo (May 31, 2011)

```
none0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x028000 card=0x819910ec chip=0x819910ec rev=0x22 hdr=0x00    
   vendor = 'Realtek Semiconductor'    
   device  = 'Single-Chip IEEE 802.11b/g WLAN Controller w/PCI Express Interface (RTL8187SE)'    
   class = network
```

This device does not work with NDIS, it isn't PCI, it's PCIe.

Any ideas?

Greetings


----------



## tingo (May 31, 2011)

Which version of FreeBSD?


----------



## KuArZo (May 31, 2011)

`# uname -srip`

```
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64 Home
```

FYI


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2011)

KuArZo, format your posts.


----------



## richardpl (May 31, 2011)

More info is required. Driver version? How you load drivers? Does panic happens? and so on ...

Loading some drivers via loader.conf does not work.
Only NDIS 5.1 API drivers are supported.


----------



## tingo (May 31, 2011)

Did you try the urtw(4) driver?


----------

